
Scientists are working on self-spreading vaccines. What could possibly go wrong? - Harperdog
https://thebulletin.org/2020/09/scientists-are-working-on-vaccines-that-spread-like-a-disease-what-could-possibly-go-wrong/#.X2S5v8v7nIo.hackernews
======
aurizon
I can see the spike protein added to all the common cold viruses, if the
capsid is big enough, so we would get a dose of capsid with every cold (less
if we have a flu shot that hits). They can also use any spreadable virus that
does not give long immunity (since we need new spike antigen exposure every
year it seems, since that immunity wanes). What could go wrong? The spike
alone carries no problems. it is the associated virus executibles that unpack
from Covid-19 after entry that do the harm. It is a worthwhile approach but
the path will be long as they will have to make sure there is no risk of 'gain
of function'

~~~
philipn
The spike protein downregulates ACE2[1], which may make an otherwise benign
respiratory infection severe[2].

1\. SARS1 spike protein itself, without any virus, causes ACE2 downregulation
which leads to severe lung damage:
[https://twitter.com/__philipn__/status/1237588716236898304](https://twitter.com/__philipn__/status/1237588716236898304)

2\. When mice are engineered to be deficient in ACE2, the otherwise non-severe
RSV causes severe disease:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4728398/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4728398/)

(This may be why COVID is bad. Check out my twitter above for a lot on this)

~~~
aurizon
My impression of spike attachment, via mediator, to the ACE2 is for cellular
entry. I am not sure if this will exhaust the other ACE2 on other cells. That
said a saturation level of spike in the blood so all cells lose spike in all
areas is very unlikely, as this would, in all certaintly, be lethal?? A full
blown infection - does it ever reach the level of ACE2 exhaustion - or are
there many cells no reached? Heart cells - death of many heart cells would be
a problem?

------
nereid
Apocalipsya zombie coming!!

